# Katzenbuckelrunde 08.07.2012



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Es ging zwar hier los, aber in der Tat sollte der Bilder-Thread nicht für die Tourenplanung herhalten müssen. Falls bei der Tour ein paar nette Fotos entstehen, können wir die ja ggf. einstellen.

radon-biker-qlt hat mich schon per PM kontaktiert, der Einfachheit halber mache ich diesenThread auf, in dem alles weitere in der Gruppe besprochen werden kann.

Gewünscht ist eine Startzeit ab 10.00 Uhr morgens, damit die Auswärtigen die Möglichkeit haben, zu einigermaßen christlicher Zeit aufzustehen, aber trotzdem genügend Zeit für die Tour bleibt.

Bisher haben wir Katzenbuckel-Margaretenschlucht-Runden regelmäßig in Neckarelz am Bahnhof gestartet, weil leicht zu finden und für Zugfahrer am besten zu erreichen. Wenn die Mehrheit mit dem Auto kommt, könnte man aber ggf. auch am Auguste-Pattberg-Gymnasium in Neckarelz oder am Elzstadion starten, dort gibt es kostenlose Parkmöglichkeiten.

Fahrzeit bei gemütlicher Tour könnten so um die 6 h sein. Das sind dann so um die 65km bei knapp über 1000 hm. Verlängerung an einigen Stellen ist kein Problem.
An ein paar Stellen werde ich absteigen, was ich jetzt schon ankündige. Im Übrigen ist der technische Anspruch nicht all zu hoch (versiertere Biker können alles fahren). Es sind einige Forstautobahnen dabei, aber auch einige flüssig zu fahrende Trails. Mindestens eine Tragepassage gibt es ebenfalls. Insgesamt gut mit dem Hardtail zu machen, ein stark auf bergab getrimmtes Rad (1 Kettenblatt + KeFü, Big Betty usw.) ist wohl eher ungeschickt, da schon auch ein paar Anstiege dabei sind. Ein tourentaugliches Fully tut's aber auch. 

Wer ist dabei? Andere Vorschläge für den Startpunkt? Sonstiges?


----------



## rmfausi (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Geisterfahrer,
grundsätzlich bin ich dabei und Neckarelz um 10 ist auch nach meinem Gusto. Ich habe seit Montag leider eine gezerrte Schulter, wenn sie bis dahin (ich hoffe doch stark) wieder in Ordnung ist bin ich dabei. Vielleicht komme ich mit dem Auto oder dem Zug, das werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden, wahrscheinlich aber mit'm Auto.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zentauri (22. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei... bin zwar immernoch net so richtig fit und werd hinterher hinken aber von nix kommt auch nix...

Falls ich euch zu langsam bin fahr ich halt wieder nachhause 


Lg Chris


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (22. Juni 2012)

Zentauri schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei... bin zwar immernoch net so richtig fit und werd hinterher hinken aber von nix kommt auch nix...
> 
> Falls ich euch zu langsam bin fahr ich halt wieder nachhause
> 
> ...




Hi Chris,

grundsätzlich ist es bei uns so, dass wir zusammen los fahren und auch zusammen die Tour/Touren beenden.
Mach dir also daher keinen Kopf, wir (von der Bergstr.) sind genuss Biker.
Der ein oder andere hat evtl. schon auf meiner Homepage vorbei geschaut und auch bei dieser Tour möchte ich gerne Bilder dafür machen. 
Also ganz locker

Da wir alle zum ersten mal zusammen treffen, wird auch bestimmt auf der Tour genug gequatscht werden.

Ich wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall

@rmfausi,

ich wünsche deiner Schulter eine schnelle Genesung!
Wäre schön, wenn du dabei bist.


----------



## Zentauri (22. Juni 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> grundsätzlich ist es bei uns so, dass wir zusammen los fahren und auch zusammen die Tour/Touren beenden.
> Mach dir also daher keinen Kopf, wir (von der Bergstr.) sind genuss Biker.
> ...



Danke für deine aufmunternden Worte wird schon alles klappen  Freu mich drauf


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juni 2012)

Auch bei den Locals wurde noch keiner unterwegs im Wald ausgesetzt, weil zu langsam. Bin selbst für ein eher gemäßigtes Tempo, da ich kaum noch zum Radfahren komme und die Kondition entsprechend ist. Also keine Panik. Würde mich auch freuen, wenn Du wieder rechtzeitig fit bist, rmfausi. Also vorher Schongang!


----------



## rmfausi (22. Juni 2012)

Ich werde schon langsam machen, und fit werden. Danke schonmal für eure tolle Unterstützung im voraus. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

steht der 08.07.12 noch bei Euch?


----------



## rmfausi (27. Juni 2012)

Ich bin guter Dinge das ich mitfahren kann, eine Entscheidung von mir wirds mitte/ende nächster Woche geben. War gestern das erste mal auf der Rolle, ging einigermaßen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Zentauri (27. Juni 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> steht der 08.07.12 noch bei Euch?




Also bei mir is das fest


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juni 2012)

Hab's auch eingeplant. Nach derzeitigem Stand sieht es gut aus. Sollen wir dann am Bahnhof Mosbach-Neckarelz starten, oder wo möchtet Ihr? Bin nicht festgelegt, war nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (27. Juni 2012)

Hmm, das klingt nach ner leckeren Tour. Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich mich da gern anschließen. Neckarelz ist am S bahn Netz oder?


----------



## Zentauri (27. Juni 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Hmm, das klingt nach ner leckeren Tour. Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich mich da gern anschließen. Neckarelz ist am S bahn Netz oder?



Ja N´elz is am S-Bahnnetz


 Neckarelz BHF sich zu treffen is doch am besten für alle da braucht keiner gross suchen


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (28. Juni 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Hmm, das klingt nach ner leckeren Tour. Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich mich da gern anschließen. Neckarelz ist am S bahn Netz oder?



Na logo

An die Leute vorort.
Wenn wir am Banhof "Neckaelz die Tour starten - sollte das doch vom Tourenverlauf (Anstiege, etc.) kein Problem sein, oder?
Kennt Ihr die ein oder andere Einkehrmöglichkeit auf der Tour?
Ich habe bisher auf meiner Karte (in BaseCamp) noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## mischuer (28. Juni 2012)

kann leider net mit, schau aber immer wieder rein und wäre beim nächsten mal bestimmt dabei.


----------



## Zentauri (28. Juni 2012)

Ich weiss leider so aus dem stehgreiff auch keine gute Einkehrmöglichkeit, das "Café Neckarblick" in Eberbach hat soweit ich weiss leider geschlossen.

Aber wir finden da sicherlich was


----------



## rmfausi (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich muss leider absagen, Doc und Physio raten mir noch zur Ruhe für die Schulter. Besteht die Möglichkeit die Tour nochmals zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt anzubieten? Da können vielleicht die dann fahren die am nächsten Sonntag nicht können. Denn ich würde gerne mal in der Gegend fahren, mit dem Bike war ich noch nie dort nur bei der BW im Berg als W12.

Ich wünsche euch eine schöne entspannte Tour, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Juni 2012)

Das wird sicher nicht die letzte Tour in der Gegend. Mischuer hat doch auch schon Interesse angemeldet.
Schade, dass es bei Dir nicht klappt, aber die Gesundheit geht vor!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

langsam nähern wir uns dem Termin
An die Biker vorort.
Wo sollen wir uns jetzt Treffen (Tourstart/Ziel lt. Track ist Eberbach)
Ist Neckarelz ein guter Treffpunkt für die Tour?
Uhrzeit vorort, schlage ich 10 h vor.

Wer ist jetzt alles dabei?


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre gern dabei, aber ich habe gerade einen Termin bekommen und muss um ca. 15.00h in Heidelberg sein. Gibts ne Möglichkeit auf der Hälfte abzuspringen? Der GPS Track hat ja mit der geplanten Route nicht mehr viel gemein?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (3. Juli 2012)

Hi,

warum soll die Tour nicht mehr viel mit dem GPS-Track gemein haben?
Nur weil der Start wahrscheinlich ein andere ist, muss die Tour keine andere sein.
Ich möchte schön den GPS-Track abfahren.
Wo du die Tour unterbrechen kannst, können dir am besten die lokale Biker sagen.
Wäre schön, wenn du dabei wärst.

Ich stelle mal die Frage einfach: Ist der 08.07.12 noch machbar für die meisten - die sich beteiligen wollen?
Oder sollen wir den 15.07.12 fixieren?
Da könnte evtl. auch dann rmfausi?
Und noch ein Kumpel von mir evtl.


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Juli 2012)

Naja, der Track ist Eberbach-Runde mit 3,5 Std. Im Originalpost ist von 6 Stunden ab Neckarelz die Rede. Ich würde halt gern mit und wenn ich es so planen kann, um 13:30-14:00 irgendwo in S-Bahn nähe zu sein, dann fahr ich mit.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Juli 2012)

10.00 Uhr Bahnhof Neckarelz.

Absprung zwischendrin ist z.B. in Eberbach möglich. Das  sollte auch ganz gut hinkommen mit der Zeit. Die Margaretenschlucht nehmen wir allerdings erst auf dem Rückweg mit, somit fehlt ein zwar fahrtechnisch nicht so wahnsinnig toller, aber landschaftlich sehr reizvoller Teil.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> 10.00 Uhr Bahnhof Neckarelz.
> 
> Absprung zwischendrin ist z.B. in Eberbach möglich. Das  sollte auch ganz gut hinkommen mit der Zeit. Die Margaretenschlucht nehmen wir allerdings erst auf dem Rückweg mit, somit fehlt ein zwar fahrtechnisch nicht so wahnsinnig toller, aber landschaftlich sehr reizvoller Teil.




Moin Geisterfahrer,

warum ist fehlt ein landschaftlich schöner Teil auf der Tour.
Wir wollen doch den genannten GPS-Track abfahren?

*An alle,*
ich habe gerade bei Wetter.de nach der Vorhersage (Mosbach) am Sonntag nachgesehen.
Es ist Vormittags Regen und dann Gewitter im laufe des Tages gemeldet.
Das ist doch ..........

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir am Freitag entscheiden


----------



## Joshua60 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich melde mich schon mal für die Wiederholungstour an


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Juli 2012)

@ radon-biker-qlt: Ach, Du willst in Eberbach starten. Der GPS-Track zeigt eine ziemlich verstümmelte Runde. Die schöneren Trails auf der westlichen Neckarseite werden weitestgehend ausgelassen.

Ich ging davon aus, dass wir eine große Katzenbuckelrunde ab Neckarelz fahren. Dann hätte BejayMTB die Möglichkeit gehabt, auf halbem Weg in Eberbach auszusteigen (mit dem angesprochenen Problem, dass er dann die Margaretenschlucht auslässt), während der Rest sich zum Katzenbuckel aufmacht und dann über Oberdielbach wieder nach Neckargerach hinunterfährt und dann die Tour wie auf dem Track fortsetzt.
Die hier gepostete Runde ist in der Tat kürzer und dürfte in 3,5h zu machen sein.

Wenn jetzt aber auch noch Dreckswetter gemeldet ist, würde ich es wohl wie Joshua60 machen und mich entsprechend Sonntag nochmal hier ins Büro setzen. Da gibt es noch gewisse "Arbeitsvorräte".


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Juli 2012)

Hi Geisterfahrer,

da in dem GPS-Track die Magarethenschlucht enthalten ist, wollte ich diesen fahren.
Die Bilder haben neugirieg gemacht
Wenn du aber eine Strecke mit coolen Trails kennst, wo die Schlucht drin ist, bin ich (wir) für alles offen.
Wie sieht den deine Strecke von den Daten her aus?
Hast du evtl. einen Track dazu. Dann könnte ich mir den mal ansehen

Da du ja vorort bist, schlage ich vor, dass wir mal Tel. sollten.
Ich schicke dir eine Pm mit meiner Nummer.

PS.: Wo sind den all die anderen, wo mitfahren wollen???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (5. Juli 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich doch Zeit am Sonntag! Ich weis nur nicht, ob ich auch mit meinem Sohn auf dem Tandem starten kann. Bergauf ist es echt fies langsam. Eventuell könnte ich mir den Track reinladen, den ersten Buckel vorausfahren und mich von Euch einholen lassen. 2. Gedanke: mit dem Soloratt fahren. Der Regen soll ja relativ warm werden. Mal sehen...


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Wetter.de sagt durchwachsenes Wetter für den Sonntag in Mosbach vorraus

Wir sollten heute eine Entscheidung treffen, ob wir fahren oder evtl. auf den nächsten Sonntag (15.07.12) verlegen.

Was meint Ihr?

Wenn wir fahren, dann welche Tour?
- Magarethenschlucht
- Katzenbuckel


----------



## Joshua60 (6. Juli 2012)

Bei wetter.com ist das Wetter auch nicht besser. Tandem ist schon mal gestrichen. Am 15.07. kann ich nicht. 
Würde jetzt aber durchaus einen Versuch wagen am Sonntag, 8.7.  Schlussendlich wirds wohl kurzfristig anhand der Regenvorschau zu entscheiden sein. Mein Favorit ist die Magarethenschlucht.


----------



## Zentauri (6. Juli 2012)

Also das Wetter soll wirklich sehr unbeständig werden.. wenn man im Neckartal lang fährt und es "braut" sich was zusammen bekommt man es meist erst recht spät mit... ( is glaube ich in jedem Tal so)!
 Sehr Schade...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Juli 2012)

Hi @ all,

melde mich auch mal wieder nach meinem Urlaub von Silverplana (sehr geiles Eck) zurück. Hatte ja angeboten die Runde durch die Magaretenschlucht zu zeigen.

Leider hats mir im beim tragen des Rades das Sprunggelenk verknackst   (flache/rutschige Radschuhe ... selbst schuld...) 

Dieser darf nun 7 Wochen in einer Kunststoffschiene verbringen. Sport wäre laut dem Arzt aber begrenzt möglich 

Ansonsten findet am 08.07. auch in Mosbach die KuSS Mosbacher Kultur- und Sportschau, bei dem ich anwesend sein muss, statt. Daher ist der Termin für mich leider nicht machbar. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spass und bin gerne bei einer nächsten Runde dabei.

Mit Geisterfahrer ist ja noch jemand aus dem Eck dabei und ich hoffe er zeigt Euch ein paar schöne Ecken aus unserer Gegend


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal gute Besserung an MoeOdenwald.
Man soll mit dem Bike auch fahren und nicht tragen
Kleiner Scherz.
Alles gute für dein Sprunggelenk.

Ich habe mit Geisterfahrer heute Abend tel.
Er muss leider auch absagen. Somit haben wir keine mehr aus der lokalen Ecke.
Da das Wetter am Sonntag nicht so recht weis, was es mit uns machen soll und schon die ein oder andere Absage vorliegt, haben wir beschlossen, den Termin auf den 15.07.12 zu verlegen.
Treffpunkt: Banhof-Neckerelz
Um 10 Uhr am Banhof

Da Geisterfahrer noch eine gute Anknüpfung an den GPS-Track hat, wo es auf den Katzenbuckel noch geht und noch coole Trails uns erwarten, wird der GPS-Track sich etwas verändern.
Lt. Geisterfahrer seiner Angabe, wird die Gesamttour mit Einkehren und Aussichtspunkte genießen ca. 6 Std. dauern. Die Magarethenschlucht bleibt in der Tour.

Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter für diesen Termin passt.

Bitte um kurzes feedback von Euch.


----------



## Joshua60 (6. Juli 2012)

Da drücke ich mal fest die Daumen, dass das Wetter für Euch mitspielt am 15. Da kann ich ja nicht, aber dann bin ich eben bei der Wiederholungstour dabei. Viel Spaß !


----------



## Zentauri (7. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn nun morgen?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. Juli 2012)

Zentauri schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun morgen?




Hi Zentauri,

hast du nich meine Info zwei Beiträge weiter oben gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster schaue, war die Entscheidung Schreibtisch statt MTB wohl gar nicht so verkehrt (zumindest für mich wasserscheuen Menschen).
Hoffen wir, dass es nächsten Sonntag besser ist.


----------



## rmfausi (8. Juli 2012)

Hi an alle,
am Mittwoch darf ich das erste Mal wieder aufs Rad steigen. Das ist vom Physio so gewollt. Da die Tour am 15.7.12 wiederholt werden soll, wollte ich mich mal vorsichtig anmelden. Treffpunkt wird wieder um 10.00Uhr in Neckarelz am Bahnhof sein?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster schaue, war die Entscheidung Schreibtisch statt MTB wohl gar nicht so verkehrt (zumindest für mich wasserscheuen Menschen).
> Hoffen wir, dass es nächsten Sonntag besser ist.



Da hast du wohl recht, es gießt ja wie aus allen Eimern ... und ich darf mich noch um 12 Uhr auf den Marktplatz stellen


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Juli 2012)

Laut Regenprognose regnet es um 12:00 doch gar nicht mehr! Bei mir reicht es heute nur noch für eine kleine Tour.


----------



## Zentauri (8. Juli 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi Zentauri,
> 
> hast du nich meine Info zwei Beiträge weiter oben gelesen?




Nein, genau den hatte ich net gelesen gehabt, sorry

Und es regnet hier so richtig schön vor sich hin, die Entscheidung war also goldrichtig


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Juli 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Laut Regenprognose regnet es um 12:00 doch gar nicht mehr! Bei mir reicht es heute nur noch für eine kleine Tour.




jo nun ist blauer himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eben in die Wettervorhersage für Mosbach (Sa./So.) reingeschaut.
Das hätte ich besser nicht gemacht
Es ist für Sa./So. in der Mosbachergegend mal wieder Regen gemeldet.

Wer hat denn da seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen?

Würde vorschlagen, wir schauen Morgen nochmal


----------



## mischuer (12. Juli 2012)

ich auch


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Juli 2012)

bin leider immern noch im stress (vereinsarbeit etc. + gehandicapt mit dem fuss)...

daher wird es für mich dieses we auch definitiv nichts werden. drücke euch die daumen für besseres wetter!


----------



## rmfausi (12. Juli 2012)

Ja das Wetter. Ab morgen wirds besser. Ich jedenfalls esse mein Teller immer leer. Dann warten wirs mal ab.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juli 2012)

Ich habe noch nie Essen übriggelassen. 

Sag mal, Mischuer, ist Dein Postfach voll? Hast Du meine PM vom 01.07., 10.02 Uhr nicht bekommen?


----------



## rmfausi (13. Juli 2012)

Was meint ihr Sonntag fahren oder nicht? Wetter naja...

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Zentauri (13. Juli 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Was meint ihr Sonntag fahren oder nicht? Wetter naja...
> 
> Gruß rmfausi




Hmmm das is wie Lotto spielen.... ich weiss nicht wie kurzfristig denn alle Intressierten können.... ich wohn ja nur um die Ecke und wäre innerhalb 30 mins vor Ort, lust hab ich wie die sau auf die Runde.

Kann ja gerne mal meine Telenummer per PN weitergeben.


----------



## rmfausi (14. Juli 2012)

Wollen wir die Tour vielleicht auf den 21./22.7 verschieben? Ab Mittwoch solls besser werden. Ich habe ein wenig gehofft das sich das angesagte Wetter nicht so kommt. Ich fahre mit dem Auto ca. 1h bis Neckarelz, es wäre schade dieses für umme zu fahren. Was meint ihr? 

@Zentauri: Kannst du evtl. noch 'ne Woche warten?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Stefaan (14. Juli 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ich bin mit dem Bike in 5 Minuten in Neckarelz und würde mich gerne anschließen. Nächste Woche sieht's bei mir zeitlich besser aus, und das Wetter kann eigentlich auch nur besser werden 

Falls trotzdem jemand Lust hat heute gegen Abend für 1 - 2 Stunden zu fahren: --> PN


----------



## Zentauri (14. Juli 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wollen wir die Tour vielleicht auf den 21./22.7 verschieben? Ab Mittwoch solls besser werden. Ich habe ein wenig gehofft das sich das angesagte Wetter nicht so kommt. Ich fahre mit dem Auto ca. 1h bis Neckarelz, es wäre schade dieses für umme zu fahren. Was meint ihr?
> 
> @Zentauri: Kannst du evtl. noch 'ne Woche warten?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi




Natürlich kann ich noch ne Woche ausharren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Juli 2012)

Nächsten Sonntag: Sollte gegen 16.00 Uhr wieder hier sein. Müßte aber gut zu schaffen sein. Okay. 
Oder Samstag, wenn der bei den anderen besser ist.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da das Wetter auch diesen So. nicht weis was es will, würde ich auch nächsten So., aber dann um 9:30 Uhr vorschlagen.
Es wird Zeit, dass es Sommer wird


----------



## rmfausi (14. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, dann hoffen wir mal das Ra mit seinem Sonnenschiff in Mosbach vorbeikommt.  Treffpunkt am Sonntag wie gehabt 10.00Uhr in Neckarelz am Bahnhof?

Samstag kann ich nicht hat sich eben herausgestellt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Juli 2012)

Sonntag 22.07. wäre ich, stand heute, auch dabei. würde aber mit meiner Verletzung am Fuß evtl. nicht alles mit fahren.


----------



## sharky (16. Juli 2012)

wie wollt ihr fahren? wie viele trails? einstieg über schreckkhof oder über nüstenbach? katzenbuckel runter nach neckargerach oder wieder nach eberbach zurück?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Juli 2012)

Wieso? Willst Du wissen, wo Du Deine Rotsocken-Miliz mit Reißzwecken auf die Lauer legen musst?


----------



## mischuer (16. Juli 2012)

@Geisterfahrer: Da haben wir uns wohl um 1 Min. verpasst oder so, ich war oben hab ca. 10 mins gewartet, Wetter war aber grausig, dachte das wird dann eh nix. Ich schick Dir HandyNr.


----------



## Joshua60 (16. Juli 2012)

Am 22.7. fahre ich in den Taunus. Sollte die Tour noch mal wiederholt werden, fahre ich dann gerne mit. Viel Spaß an alle, die am Sonntag mitfahren. Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder.


----------



## sharky (18. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wieso? Willst Du wissen, wo Du Deine Rotsocken-Miliz mit Reißzwecken auf die Lauer legen musst?



da hat einer schon lange nimmer sein eigenes geschrei gehört 
frechdachs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eben bei Wetter.de nachgesehen, wie das Wetter am So. in Mosbach werden soll.
Ihr werdet es nicht glauben - es soll schön und trocken werden
Wie siehts aus, klappt es am So.?

Treffpunkt: Neckarelz am Banhof
Uhrzeit: 9:30


----------



## mischuer (19. Juli 2012)

sollte klappen


----------



## sharky (19. Juli 2012)

viel spass auf der tour. und lasst die trails ganz ;


----------



## tulsadum (19. Juli 2012)

Wenn der Termin am Sonntag steht, würde ich auch gerne mitfahren.


----------



## rmfausi (19. Juli 2012)

Bin auch dabei.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Zentauri (19. Juli 2012)

Bin auch dabei! N´elz Bahnhof um 10 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Juli 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe eben bei Wetter.de nachgesehen, wie das Wetter am So. in Mosbach werden soll.
> Ihr werdet es nicht glauben - es soll schön und trocken werden
> ...





Zentauri schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei! N´elz Bahnhof um *10 Uhr *



Entscheidet Euch! Mir ist beides recht. Erledigung bis 16.00 Uhr sollte in jedem Fall funktionieren. Hoffentlich klappt's jetzt endlich im dritten Anlauf.


----------



## Zentauri (19. Juli 2012)

9:30Uhr is mir fast ein wenig zu früh.... aber ich beuge mich der Mehrheit, freu mich auf alle Fälle wie die sau darauf.


----------



## tulsadum (19. Juli 2012)

Ich bin flexibel. Mir ist beides recht. Hauptsache das Wetter ist schön....


----------



## rmfausi (19. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre auch für 10. Habe ca. 1h Anfahrt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mischuer (19. Juli 2012)

Uhrzeit ist mir egal. 
macht die Schlucht Sinn? wird viel geschiebe sein, schön ist sie ja. die Abfahrt weiter nördlich ist ganz nett.

Falls schreckhof Option wäre bärlauchspeedtrail ganz goldig. limestrail oberhalb mariental find ich auch lecker. 

freu mich auf die Streckenführung.


----------



## Zentauri (19. Juli 2012)

@Geisterfahrer sollen wir uns in MOS am BHF treffen und gemeinsam nach N´elz rollen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Juli 2012)

Ok, dann also

*10.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Neckarelz*
Genügend Essen mitnehmen, Wasser kann man ggf. unterwegs an zwei, drei Stellen auffüllen, aber ich fahre gleich mit Trinkrucksack.

@ Mischuer: Bärlauchpfad am Schreckhof vorbei hätte ich auf dem Rückweg mitgenommen, als Abschluss für die Zugfahrer bzw. am Bahnhof Parkenden.

Den Limestrail musst Du mir mal zeigen. Könnte höchstens sein, dass mir nur der Name nichts sagt, aber im Moment wüßte ich nicht, wo ich den verorten sollte.

@ Zentauri: Gerne, Start für uns dann 09.45 am Mosbacher Bahnhof.


----------



## Stefaan (19. Juli 2012)

Dabei! Freu!  hoffentlich reicht meine Ausdauer, aber ich gehe mal davon aus.


----------



## mischuer (19. Juli 2012)

wieviel hömes werdens ca. werden?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

fahren wir noch was von der ursprünglichen Tour, oder gibt es eine neue?
Ich hatte beim 2. Anlauf mit Geisterfahrer tel. und er hatte den Vorschlag gemacht, die Tour ab ca. der Mitte etwas Traillastiger zu modifizieren.

Ist doch so - Geisterfahrer

So wie es aussieht, komme ich alleine. 

Ich habe auch rd. 1 Std. Anfahrt.
Da die meisten 10 Uhr vorschlagen, machen wir 10 h.

Schön alle den Teller leer essen

@Micha - ca. 1.200-1.300 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juli 2012)

Gute Frage, ich habe dafür kein Meßgerät. Fisch hat ab und zu mitgeschnitten. Daraus würde ich schätzen vielleicht so 1500, aber nagelt mich nicht fest.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Juli 2012)

Moin Geisterfahrer,

wie sieht die Tourenplanung jetzt aus?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juli 2012)

Also nochmal ausführlich:
Start am 22.07.2012 um 10.00 Uhr in Neckarelz am Hauptbahnhof. 
Von da aus fahren wir zunächst am Schreckberg entlang, gewinnen dabei an Höhe und fahren im Wald oberhalb der Margaretenschlucht bis Reichenbuch. Von dort geht es die Seebach-Trails runter bis zu einer Waldwiese im Seebachtal, die zu Neckargerach gehört. Aus dem Seebachtal fahren wir raus nach Neckargerach, über den Neckar, zur Minneburg hoch. Dort geht es im Wald in Richtung Neunkirchen, welches wir allerdings links liegen lassen und vorher wieder rechts abbiegen, um auf Trails am "Wilden Weibelsbrunnen" vorbei (zwei Tragepassagen über umgestürzte Bäume zu erwarten) zur Burg Stolzeneck zu fahren. Danach einen kurzen Serpentinentrail runter zum Neckar. Wir kommen raus an der Schleuse vor Rockenau, fahren durch Rockenau durch über die Neckarbrücke nach Eberbach. Ggf. bestünde hier die Möglichkeit, Essen zu fassen, falls nötig/gewünscht. 
Jetzt geht es zunächst ein kurzes Stück an der Waldbrunner Straße entlang, bis wir zu einem Weg/teils Pfad kommen, auf dem wir auf den Katzenbuckel klettern. Den Schlussanstieg bildet der "Katzenpfad", der direkt vor dem Aussichtsturm endet.
Sodann geht es abwärts an der Turmschenke vorbei. Wer nichts zu essen dabei hat, hätte hier ggf. noch einmal die Möglichkeit. Ein Biergarten, in den man sich mit den Rädern im Blick setzen könnte, existiert leider nicht.
Von da aus habe ich vor, Richtung Oberdielbach zu fahren - leider ein Stück Straße dabei, aber ein wirklich guter Weg über Land ist mir nicht geläufig. Von dort aus geht es durch den Wald runter nach Neckargerach. Dort fahren wir auf den Ausflugspfad, der durch die Margaratenschlucht führt. Im geschützten Bereich wird natürlich brav geschoben. Von hier stammen die Bilder, die Ihr im Fotothread gesehen habt.

Nach der Margaretenschlucht heißt es wieder Höhe gewinnen, man kommt auf der Binauer Höhe raus mit Blick aufs malerische KWO.
Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder direkt runter in Richtung Neckarelz oder - wie Mischuer vorgeschlagen hat - nochmal ein Stück Straße hoch, zurück auf den Trailzubringer, den wir morgens schon genutzt haben. Von da geht es auf den Bärlauchtrail, der uns letztlich in Neckarelz unweit des Bahnhofs ausspuckt.

Wer jetzt nicht in Neckarelz geparkt hat/in den Zug klettert, kann noch über einen weiteren Trail mit nach Mosbach reinfahren, der hinter der St-Josephs-Kirche in der Nähe des Schulgeländes sowie Schwimmbads endet. Jetzt könnte man sich noch ein Eis gönnen, wenn Zeit und Muße bestehen. Das wäre allerdings ggf. auch in Neckarelz schon möglich.

Varianten gibt es zahlreiche, man könnte ab der Minneburg auch noch ein paar mehr Trails einbauen (allerdings ein Großteil - zumindest für mich - nicht fahrbar und damit uninteressant), auch Abkürzungen sind denkbar. Ab Eberbach könnte man auch über die Teufelskanzel durch die Wolfsschlucht zurück. Beim letzten Mal, als ich da gefahren bin, waren allerdings einige Wege unpassierbar durch herumliegendes Holz. Außerdem lässt man dann den Katzenbuckel aus.
Je nach Lust, Laune, Verfassung besteht, wie schon gesagt, die Möglichkeit, auch unterwegs die Route zu ändern.
Ziel ist, mit mindestens 80% Teilnehmern in relativ gutem Erhaltungszustand wieder anzukommen. 
Nein, natürlich nicht. Es wird keiner zurückgelassen, Marschtempo wird angepaßt.
Selbstverständlich fährt jeder auf eigenes Risiko, ich bin kein Guide, und das ist keine offizielle Veranstaltung - logisch.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Geisterfahrer,

dass liest sich super
Tolle Beschreibung
Dann bis Sonntag

Das wird bestimmt cool

Dann wird das ein neuer GPS-Track bei mir werden


----------



## Zentauri (20. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Zentauri: Gerne, Start für uns dann 09.45 am Mosbacher Bahnhof.




Alles klar ich bin um 9:45Uhr in Mosbach am Feuerwehrhaus... von dort können wir dann an der Elz entlang weiter düsen nach N´elz


----------



## Zentauri (20. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Also nochmal ausführlich:
> Start am 22.07.2012 um 10.00 Uhr in Neckarelz am Hauptbahnhof.
> Von da aus fahren wir zunächst am Schreckberg entlang, gewinnen dabei an Höhe und fahren im Wald oberhalb der Margaretenschlucht bis Reichenbuch. Von dort geht es die Seebach-Trails runter bis zu einer Waldwiese im Seebachtal, die zu Neckargerach gehört. Aus dem Seebachtal fahren wir raus nach Neckargerach, über den Neckar, zur Minneburg hoch. Dort geht es im Wald in Richtung Neunkirchen, welches wir allerdings links liegen lassen und vorher wieder rechts abbiegen, um auf Trails am "Wilden Weibelsbrunnen" vorbei (zwei Tragepassagen über umgestürzte Bäume zu erwarten) zur Burg Stolzeneck zu fahren. Danach einen kurzen Serpentinentrail runter zum Neckar. Wir kommen raus an der Schleuse vor Rockenau, fahren durch Rockenau durch über die Neckarbrücke nach Eberbach. Ggf. bestünde hier die Möglichkeit, Essen zu fassen, falls nötig/gewünscht.
> Jetzt geht es zunächst ein kurzes Stück an der Waldbrunner Straße entlang, bis wir zu einem Weg/teils Pfad kommen, auf dem wir auf den Katzenbuckel klettern. Den Schlussanstieg bildet der "Katzenpfad", der direkt vor dem Aussichtsturm endet.
> ...


Die Route ist super... aber ich glaube ich werd unterwegs den Geist aufgeben müssen. Werd mein bestes geben und versuchen mitzuhalten.

Lg Chris


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss schon sagen, dass Interesse wird ja immer größer

Toll

Eine andere Tour Leute.
Ich habe die ein oder andere lange Tages/WE-Tour noch geplant.
Am 01.09.-02.09.12 fahre ich den Alemannenweg ab.
Start ist am 01.09.12 in Bensheim. Dann geht es gegen den Uhrzeigersinn nach Michelstadt. Dort wird übernachtet und am 02.09.12 geht es die zweite Hälfte nach Bensheim zurück.

*Eckdaten:*
Distanz: ca. 130 Km
Höhenmeter: ca. 4.000

Den Tourenverlauf könnt Ihr Euch ja im Link ansehen.
Hier ist noch eine kurze Info von Bikern, die ihn schon gefahren sind.

Bem.: Der Alemannenweg ist als Wanderweg ausgezeichnet! Er soll Landschaftlich sehr schön sein, hat aber vermutlich wenig Trails.

Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juli 2012)

Klingt super, aber ich glaube, das bekomme ich zeitlich nicht unter.


----------



## zipfi0815 (20. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Also nochmal ausführlich:
> Start am 22.07.2012 um 10.00 Uhr in Neckarelz am Hauptbahnhof.
> Von da aus fahren wir zunächst am Schreckberg entlang, gewinnen dabei an Höhe und fahren im Wald oberhalb der Margaretenschlucht bis Reichenbuch. Von dort geht es die Seebach-Trails runter bis zu einer Waldwiese im Seebachtal, die zu Neckargerach gehört. Aus dem Seebachtal fahren wir raus nach Neckargerach, über den Neckar, zur Minneburg hoch. Dort geht es im Wald in Richtung Neunkirchen, welches wir allerdings links liegen lassen und vorher wieder rechts abbiegen, um auf Trails am "Wilden Weibelsbrunnen" vorbei (zwei Tragepassagen über umgestürzte Bäume zu erwarten) zur Burg Stolzeneck zu fahren. Danach einen kurzen Serpentinentrail runter zum Neckar. Wir kommen raus an der Schleuse vor Rockenau, fahren durch Rockenau durch über die Neckarbrücke nach Eberbach. Ggf. bestünde hier die Möglichkeit, Essen zu fassen, falls nötig/gewünscht.
> Jetzt geht es zunächst ein kurzes Stück an der Waldbrunner Straße entlang, bis wir zu einem Weg/teils Pfad kommen, auf dem wir auf den Katzenbuckel klettern. Den Schlussanstieg bildet der "Katzenpfad", der direkt vor dem Aussichtsturm endet.
> ...



Hallo,

Hört sich ja super an. Meine Frage zu der Tour wäre jetzt folgende:

Wie schwer sind die Trails ???  Meine sind sie für "jedermann" befahrbahr oder nur für "könner" auf dem Bike.
Und wie lange wird die Runde dauern ?? Damit ich abschätzen kann, ob ich überhaupt ne Chance habe diese durchzuhalten 

Wenn alles so klappt wie ich denke bin ich mit von der Partie 
schön wäre natürlich auch wenn's zum abschluß dann in einem Biergarten ein schönes kühles blondes geben würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juli 2012)

Trau Dich!

Das sind vielleicht so 60km. Ich habe bis 16.00 Uhr Zeit genommen, da ist das ganze gut zu fahren. Die Trails sind machbar. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, bin ich fahrtechnisch auch kein Held. An ein paar Stellen ist dann halt für mich absteigen angesagt. Ein paar werden sicher besser fahren können und auch da fahren, und unten unten warten.

Biergarten gäbe es in Neckarelz die Krone, der ist echt nicht zu verachten, oder in Mosbach das Brauhaus, ebenfalls nicht verkehrt. Nur kann ich Euch die wahrscheinlich nur zeigen, weil's mir mit der Zeit sonst für mich zu eng wird.


----------



## BejayMTB (20. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich da runter komme, kommst du da auch runter.  
Soll heißen, ich bin da wohl auch als trailbremse mit dabei.


----------



## Zentauri (20. Juli 2012)

also zipfi... ich bin auch ein Anfänger mit ner Körperstatur da passen sicherlich 2 rein  trotzdem werd ich da mitfahren und mein bestes geben... hab MUT und komm mit auslachen wird uns sicherlich keiner wenn du/wir sagen ich kann nimmer, da bin ich mir sicher.


LG Chris


----------



## Zentauri (20. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Trau Dich!
> 
> Das sind vielleicht so 60km. Ich habe bis 16.00 Uhr Zeit genommen, da ist das ganze gut zu fahren. Die Trails sind machbar. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, bin ich fahrtechnisch auch kein Held. An ein paar Stellen ist dann halt für mich absteigen angesagt. Ein paar werden sicher besser fahren können und auch da fahren, und unten unten warten.
> 
> Biergarten gäbe es in Neckarelz die Krone, der ist echt nicht zu verachten, oder in Mosbach das Brauhaus, ebenfalls nicht verkehrt. Nur kann ich Euch die wahrscheinlich nur zeigen, weil's mir mit der Zeit sonst für mich zu eng wird.



Die Krone, finde ich, gehört zum Abschluß dazu


----------



## zipfi0815 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo in die Runde ochmals,

Wie gesagt. wenn alles klappt und in meinen zeitlichen Rahmen passt werde ich mitfahren. Ist halt doch immerhin ne Stunde anfahrt für mich.

Habe mir auf jedenfall mal ne Notiz in den Kalender gemacht. 

Hoffe mal bis Sonntag.


----------



## mischuer (20. Juli 2012)

Falls morgen Samstag (nachmittag/Abend) jemand für ne Trainingsrunde bisserl Zeit hat bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dNic (21. Juli 2012)

Servus zusammen!

Ich war lange nicht mehr hier im Forum, hab mich jetzt neu angemeldet. Ein Grund u. a. könnt ihr in meinem Profil lesen. Geisterfahrer und Sharky werden mich wohl aber noch vom Uphillcontest in Eberbach kennen. Aber lange Rede...

Ich würde auch zumindest ein Stück mitradeln. Hab mir gestern das AMR plus zugelegt, muss natürlich sachte eingefahren werden. Und mit der Kondition steht's auch noch nicht zum Besten.

Falls ich rechtzeitig da bin und mich ein paar Meter dranhängen darf, bin ich am Sonntag dabei!


----------



## Stefaan (21. Juli 2012)

@mischuer: Prinzipiell habe ich Zeit für eine Trainingsrunde... aber eher entspannt, da ich am Sonntag fit sein will. Wo? HN? 

@Zentauri: sehe ich ähnlich, Krone rockt! =)


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen,

dass ist ja Wahnsinn, was für ein Schneeballeffekt das ausgelöst hat. Super
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass sich ca. 90% der Biker nicht kennen?

Ich habe ganz am Anfang mitgeteilt, dass ich unterwegs Bilder für meine Homepage machen will und den ein oder anderen Aussichtspunkt kurz genießen möchte und das wir zusammen fahren und keiner zurück gelassen wird. 
Ob wir unterwegs Einkehren, sollten wir dann entscheiden, wenn wir an dem Punkt sind und auf die Uhr schauen. *Zum Abschluss in die Krone, sollten wir auf jeden Fall machen. *

*Mit der Truppe ist das ja schon "Pflicht"*
Wer weis, vieleicht ergibt sich ja dann noch beim hellen, die ein oder andere Tour zusammen


----------



## mischuer (21. Juli 2012)

@stefaan: werden Heute evtl. ab dallau ne kleine runde (sehr entspannt) kurbeln. mein Profil (hn) muss ich noch ändern. Momentan bin ich in neckarzimmern wohnhaft.

Falls sich Gruppe wegen Kondition/Zeit trennen sollte können Wir ja was vereinbaren. auf kürzerer Route zurück. nur wenn für geisterfahrer und die anderen ok. ich Plan mal was falls wirs je brauchen.


----------



## Zentauri (21. Juli 2012)

15:30Uhr in Dallau kurz vom Märchenwald auffem Parkplatz falls jemand intresse hat noch mitzukommen PN an mich. 

LG Chris


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juli 2012)

Sorry, muß noch bissl was arbeiten heute. Wünsch Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## zipfi0815 (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Möchte nur sicherheitshalber ( wegen langer Anreise ) nochmal nachfragen.

Termin morgen 10 Uhr am HBF Neckarelz steht oder?

Bei mir klappt zeitlich alles und bin dann mit von der Partie


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juli 2012)

Genau. 

Wenn ich noch einigermaßen den Überblick behalten habe, dann ist morgen zu rechnen mit:
- Radon-biker qlt
- Zipfi0815
- Zentauri
- Mischuer
- dNic
- MoeOdenwald
- Stefaan
- Tulsadum
- rmfausi
- meine Wenigkeit

- das wird ja ein richtiger MTB-Mob! 

BejayMTB und joshua60 tummeln sich dagegen anderweitig bei hoffentlich sehr schönen Touren.


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Juli 2012)

Wohl doch dabei....


----------



## mischuer (21. Juli 2012)

war nette Runde heut. freu mich auf morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

nur zur Sicherheit
Adresse:
Bahnhofsplatz 1
74821 Mosbach/Neckarelz

Richtig?


----------



## Zentauri (21. Juli 2012)

mischuer schrieb:


> war nette Runde heut. freu mich auf morgen.





Jap das wars, hat echt Laune gemacht mit Dir  freu mich schon auf morgen 

LG Chris


----------



## Zentauri (21. Juli 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nur zur Sicherheit
> Adresse:
> ...




Jap das passt mit der Hausnummer bin ich mir net sicher aber den BHF wird man ja net übersehen.


----------



## Zentauri (22. Juli 2012)

Sodele ich bin wohlerhalten zuhause angekommen, wir waren dann noch bis ca 16 uhr in der Krone gesessen und haben uns nen Radler und nen Schnitel bzw Cordon Bleu reingepfiffen.

Die Begeegnung mit dem Brombeerstrauch oder was es auch war hab ich auch gut überstanden nur paar Kratzer.

Hat irre viel Spass gemacht mit euch, danke auch an Albert der einen mit seinen aufmunternden Worte immer ein wenig angetrieben hat. Ach und genau wie hiess das Zeug - "Frubiose"?


Lg Chris


----------



## dNic (22. Juli 2012)

Melde mich hiermit wohlbehalten zurück 

Meine Rezession zur heutigen Tour

Guide:  (wie immer)
Teilnehmer:  (danke fürs warten)
Strecke: 
Wetter: 

Mein neues AMR: 
Meine Leistung: 


War eine tolle Sache, mal wieder im Rudel zu biken. Nicht wie sonst üblich als einsamer Wolf. Gerne wieder, wenn ich meine Kondition noch gesteigert hab. Der Ausstieg vorm Katzenbuckel war genau richtig. Zug mit Rad bin ich auch noch nie gefahrn, eine neue Erfahrung.
Zurück in Elz haben wir uns dann noch ein Radler und Jägerschnitzel/Cordon bleu gegönnt.

Perfekt!


----------



## mischuer (22. Juli 2012)

bin über die verteufelte kanzel paar kleine trails dann doch recht schnell runter am Neckar zurück. sehr schöne Tour und vielen dank nochmal ans guiding. bin die Strecke vor Ca. 9 Jahren schonmal gefahren hab aber einige der trails vergessen. 
jederzeit wieder!


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Juli 2012)

Ja, klasse Runde, aber das war mir eigentlich klar, als ich gesehen hab, das der Guide eine vernünftige Laufradgröße fährt... 
Nochmal vielen Dank für die Klasse Leitung und die Tour an sich, natürlich auch an die tolle, lockere Runde! Haufen nette Leute!


----------



## Stefaan (22. Juli 2012)

War top! Heute hat ja wirklich alles gepasst. Kein technischer Defekt, angenehmes Wetter, super Trails, nette Gruppe. Können wir gerne wiederholen!

Wie machen wir das mit den Fotos? Ihr könntet sie mir zuschicken, dann lege ich sie gesammelt ab. 

Hier schon mal meine: https://picasaweb.google.com/113589...elrunde22072012?authkey=Gv1sRgCMXcyee25Lr-aA#


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Juli 2012)

Einfach hier ein öffentliches Album anlegen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefaan (22. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die öffentlichen Alben entdeckt, erscheint mir aber nicht sinnvoll, dort die Fotos reinzuladen (so sind sie ja nicht mehr wirklich auffindbar).

Wenn du weißt, wie man hier ein separates öffentliches Album anlegt, mach das mal!


----------



## Joshua60 (22. Juli 2012)

Da habe ich ja was verpasst. Ich wußte, dass es eine tolle Tour wird. Alemannenweg, da muss ich mal mit der Rennleitung reden.

Bei mir waren es heute im Taunus nur 19km mit 520hm, ABER mit 822 tm tiefenmeterlastig. Hat aber auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Die nächste Katzenbuckelrunde mache ich dann mit.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Juli 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch, Jungs!
Sorry, dass ich ein bißchen hetzen musste. War dann doch auch ziemlich im Eimer, als ich daheim ankam. Aber Ihr habt es ja auch so gut gefunden, denke ich.
Den zweiten Teil sollte man wohl am sinnvollsten in Neckargerach starten, ich denke mir was aus. (Und seh zu, dass ich dieses Mal nach hinten "Luft" habe.)


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

dass war ne super Tour

Wenn man bedenkt, dass wir uns alle zum ersten mal zusammen Biken waren - super!

Ein Dank, an den super Guide (Geisterfahrer). Mach dir da keinen Kopf- die Schlucht rennt nicht weg.

Wäre schön, wenn wir zu Teil 2 wieder alle zusammen kommen

@ Chris:
Fast richtig - Frubiase
Chris, könntest du mir bitte die Bilder schicken, wo du von mir gemacht hast? Die e-mail Adresse findest du auf meiner Homepage.

Danke


Die Bilder kann ich erst bis ende dieser Woche in meine Homepage stellen.
Bin die nächsten Tage Gesch. eingespannt

Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## zipfi0815 (23. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Kann mich allen nur anschließen.

Super Tour, wenn auch zum Teil hart an der Schmerzgrenze ( für mich zumindest ) 

Mein dank auch an den Guide. Streckenauswahl war sehr gelungen. 

Freue mich auch schon auf Teil 2.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Juli 2012)

Noch eins @ dNic: Ich hoffe, der Riegel, den ich Dir angedreht habe, war noch in Ordnung. Der, in den ich später reingebissen habe, schmeckte zum Kotzen. Hoffe, das war bei Dir nicht der Fall, sollte nämlich kein Attentat werden.
Und nein, Du sollst nicht erst dann wieder mitfahren, wenn Du trainiert hast. War doch so auch okay. Nächstes Mal sehe ich auch zu, dass ich mehr Zeit mitbringe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tulsadum (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

war echt klasse gestern. Geisterfahrer hat ne geile Tour geplant, und das Wetter hat auch gepasst.

Nun freue ich mich natürlich auch auf Teil 2.


----------



## BejayMTB (23. Juli 2012)

Gemeinsames Album:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/g/205

Auf gehts! Hochladen die Pics!


----------



## Zentauri (23. Juli 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dass war ne super Tour
> 
> ...




Jap aber leider sind die mit meiner 10 Jahre alten Olympus net so wirklich was geworden.... sehr verschwommen alles, tut mir echt leid Albert


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

sind gute Bilder von Euch.
Bin diese Woche im Gesch. gut eingespannt, daher wird es bei mir erst am kommenden WE. etwas werden, bis ich die Bilder bearbeitet, sortiert und reingestellt habe.

Ist das Video schon online?

@ Micha, hast du die Bilder, wo du von mir gemacht hast schon online?

@ Chris, bei dem zweiten Bild, hats du voll in die Sonne fotografiert, das macht die beste Kamera nicht mit.
Kein Problem!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Juli 2012)

schöne bilder aus der heimat! Viele Stellen sind mir bekannt  Blos wo zum Teufel sind diese Steinstufen??? (aufm Schlauch stehe), Freut mich für Euch das ihr gutes wetter und spass hattet.

ich habe/hatte leider zu viel um die ohren und hab mir gerade beim bilder schauen in den a**** gebissen. ich hoffe, dass es dann beim 2. Part klappt.

In diesem Sinne danke für die schönen Bilder!

Grüße
Mike


----------



## rmfausi (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo an alle,
vielen Dank auch von mir nochmal für die schöne und schnell gefahrene Tour in dem für mich unbekannten Teil des Odenwaldes. Hat auch alles gepasst von meiner Seite. Für's nächste mal würde ich gerne den Forstwegrennern (Twenty NEIN er) die Luft im Reifen klauen. 

Hier auch noch ein paar Bilder von mir

@Stefaan
könnte ich das Bild mit mir und der Treppe in Orginalgröße haben und
darf ich das Bild im Forum weiter posten? 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf Teil 2, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Stefaan (24. Juli 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> @Stefaan
> könnte ich das Bild mit mir und der Treppe in Orginalgröße haben und
> darf ich das Bild im Forum weiter posten?



Ja klar, schick mir deine E-Mail Adresse per PN, dann schicke ich es dir zu. Die Qualität ist halt nicht so der Knaller.

@MoeOdenwald: Die Steinstufen sind unterhalb der Burg Stolzeneck (man kommt glaub ganz in der Nähe der Schleuse raus), kurz vor Rockenau. Kannte ich auch nicht, aber die Trails dort sind der Hammer!


----------



## tulsadum (24. Juli 2012)

So,
meine Bilder sind nun auch online. Leider sind einige unscharf geworden, hab sie aber trotzdem alle hochgeladen.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. Juli 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> vielen Dank auch von mir nochmal für die schöne und schnell gefahrene Tour in dem für mich unbekannten Teil des Odenwaldes. Hat auch alles gepasst von meiner Seite. Für's nächste mal würde ich gerne den Forstwegrennern (Twenty NEIN er) die Luft im Reifen klauen.
> 
> Hier auch noch ein paar Bilder von mir
> ...





Nicht die Luft klauen

Wir montieren denen 26" Räder in ihren Rahmen. Was meinst du, wie bedeppert das aussieht und wie langsam die sind

Da bin ich wohl der letzte mit den Bildern


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juli 2012)

Stefaan schrieb:


> Ja klar, schick mir deine E-Mail Adresse per PN, dann schicke ich es dir zu. Die Qualität ist halt nicht so der Knaller.
> 
> @MoeOdenwald: Die Steinstufen sind unterhalb der Burg Stolzeneck (man kommt glaub ganz in der Nähe der Schleuse raus), kurz vor Rockenau. Kannte ich auch nicht, aber die Trails dort sind der Hammer!


 
Danke für die Info! Eigentlich kenne ich mich in dem Eck recht gut aus aber das hat mir auf dem Bild kommt mir irgendwie nicht bekannt vor. In dem ganzen Eck kann man echt gut fahren. Aber man findet ja selbst vor der Haustüre noch etwas neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ihr habt doch bestimmt schon von der sache in Hessen gehört/gelesen?

Ich würde Euch bitten, sich an der Petition zu beteiligen- auch die, die nicht in Hessen wohnen oder biken

Danke Euch

Zur *Petition*


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Juli 2012)

Guter Hinweis!

Meinerseits auch schon vor einer Weile erledigt


----------



## BejayMTB (24. Juli 2012)

Lang unterschrieben. 

Siehste Geisterfahrer, dass ist der Dank, wir bügeln vorne die Unebenheiten aus den trails and legen die Linien und jetzt kommt der Neid der Jungs mit den kleinen 



(Reifen).


----------



## rmfausi (24. Juli 2012)

@Albert
Wir sollten mal über 24er nachdenken. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rmfausi (24. Juli 2012)

Ok, genug Mist gebabbelt. 

Ich habe mich in dem Abschlußbiergarten mit einem Mitfahrer und seiner Frau zu einer Weissen Stein Runde verabredet, wer war das nochmal. Ich hatte den Stefaan eigentlich in Verdacht, der wars aber nicht. Er würde aber auch gerne mitfahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## tulsadum (24. Juli 2012)

Hi Rainer
das war ich. Wir können gerne auch andere mitnehmen. Nur sollten wir halt die Geschwindigkeit etwas nach meiner Frau richten. Sie fährt schon gut, aber das Tempo am Sonntag hätte sie nicht mithalten können.........
Aber du willst ja eh mit dem Singlespeed fahren.

Gruß Michl


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern eine Nachtschicht eingelegt  und die Bilder fertig gemacht und als erstes in meine Homepage gestellt.
Sind tolle Bilder geworden
Ich hoffe, dass ich die Bilder bis Sa. in meinem Album im Forum habe, dann kann sich jeder die Bilder runter laden, die er möchte.

An den Biker in Blau und mit blauem Bike.
Du hast doch auf den Trails deine Camera laufen lassen.
Kannst du ca. sagen, wenn das Video online ist?

Ich hätte es gerne.


----------



## Zentauri (26. Juli 2012)

Tolle Bilder Albert vielen Dank für die kleine Vorschau 

Freu mich schon wenn ich sie mal im original zu sehen bekomme


----------



## tulsadum (26. Juli 2012)

Hey Albert,
sind ja echt coole Bilder dabei. Freu mich auch schon auf die Originale. 
Jetzt musst du Gas geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (26. Juli 2012)

Tolle Bilder! Da hätten wir uns ja fast zuwinken können. Feldberg/Taunus war für mich das erste Mal und unsere 
Tour war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## mischuer (26. Juli 2012)

würde am Samstag wieder kleine Trainingsrunde Ca. 700hm nähe mosbach unternehmen falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## BejayMTB (26. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden Fall auch in unsere offene Gruppe hochladen. Tolle Bilder!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51202


----------



## Zentauri (26. Juli 2012)

mischuer schrieb:


> würde am Samstag wieder kleine Trainingsrunde Ca. 700hm nähe mosbach unternehmen falls jemand Interesse hat.




werde warscheinlich wegen renovierungsarbeiten net können...


----------



## Stefaan (27. Juli 2012)

Am Samstag werde ich auch fahren, allerdings mit dem Verein ab halb 3. Kannst dich gerne anschließen, 700 hm dürften hinkommen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juli 2012)

Samstag ist bei mir leider nichts drin. Werde Sonntag eine Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (27. Juli 2012)

Sonntag wann? wie lange? start Vormittags?


----------



## sharky (27. Juli 2012)

mischuer schrieb:


> Sonntag wann? wie lange? start Vormittags?



08:30 gundelsheim 
10:00 mosbach

ab gundelsheim: 120km / 2600hm
ab mosbach: 95km / 2100hm
tempo: kurz vor sauerstoffzelt


----------



## rmfausi (27. Juli 2012)

Das hats aber einer eilig. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sharky (27. Juli 2012)

eilig nicht. aber ich komm seltenst zum biken auf der route. ich hab eure letzte tour hier verfolgt. die schwierigen trails waren wohl nicht dabei, höhenmeter wurden auch ausgelassen. nix, wofür ich die wenige verbliebene freizeit und die anfahrt investieren möchte. um frust bei den hinterherfahrenden oder bei mir wegen warten zu vermeiden, denke ich, dass es besser ist, von anfang an für klare verhältnisse zu sorgen und lieber etwas zu überzeichnen um keine "könnte ich es doch schaffen" gedanken aufkommen zu lassen. die "eingeweihten" wissen, was an technik und strecke auf sie zukommt. da gibts dann keine bösen überraschungen und keinen frust weil man warten muss oder net hinterher kommt


----------



## hmueller (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

bin endlich mal dazugekommen die Videos hochzuladen. Hab alle zu einem zusammengeschnitten.

Gruß Heiko

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFxzCUTuQ-U"]Katzenbuckel      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Zentauri (28. Juli 2012)

hmueller schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> bin endlich mal dazugekommen die Videos hochzuladen. Hab alle zu einem zusammengeschnitten.
> 
> ...




sau geil danke dafür


----------



## mischuer (28. Juli 2012)

@sharky: jaja früher hast Du immer gerne auf mich gewartet hehe.


----------



## BejayMTB (28. Juli 2012)

hmueller schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> bin endlich mal dazugekommen die Videos hochzuladen. Hab alle zu einem zusammengeschnitten.
> 
> ...


 
Sauber, aber an soviel Tragepassagen kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern....


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ha, ich hab sie drin
Die Bilder sind in meinem Album.
Also, ran ans runterladen

@ Michael, hast du schon eine Vorstellung, wann der 2. Teil stattfinden soll?

Tolles Video


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. August 2012)

Hi Albert,

sorry, derzeit sieht es bei mir ziemlich mau aus. Bekomme auch an den nächsten Wochenenden nicht genug Zeit zusammen, um mit Euch eine schöne Runde in Ruhe zu fahren. Ich melde mich rechtzeitig, versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (2. August 2012)

Hi Michael,

mach dir keinen Kopf
Wir werden schon noch einen gemeinsamen Termin finden.
Da wäre schön, wenn wieder alle dabei wären


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat jemand Lust auf einen zweiten Teil?


Bin mal einige Teilstücke abgefahren, um zu schauen, wo jeweils die interessantesten Routen verlaufen. Es ist einiges gutes dabei, aber etwas Asphalt kann ich Euch nicht ersparen.

Konkret, was ich mir vorstellen würde:

Start in Neckargerach, z.B. auch wieder am dortigen Bahnhof. 
Direkt dahinter führt ein Pfad zunächst an Hausgärten entlang und geht dann in einen Waldweg mit moderater Steigung und toller Sicht über, der direkt zur Margaretenschlucht führt.
Hier kommen wir an den Stellen vorbei, die wieweitnoch? geknipst hat, und die im anderen Thread gepostet ja Auslöser für die letzte Tour waren. Wir fahren allerdings in die Gegenrichtung.
Auf kurzer Strecke ist in der Schlucht Tragen bzw. Schieben erforderlich, aber hält sich im Rahmen. Wir überqueren sie ja nur und erwandern sie nicht der Länge nach.

Auf der anderen Seite geht es wieder auf einen etwas breiteren Waldweg, der gegen Ende ein bißchen steigt und uns zur Binauer Höhe bringt. Von hier aus hat man ganz gute Sicht aufs Neckartal, insbesondere auch aufs KWO. Wir sind allerdings schon ein gutes Stück höher droben als wieweitnoch? auf seinem Bild im verlinkten Beitrag.

Jetzt müssen wir ein paar Höhenmeter gewinnen, nämlich hoch bis zum Schlammpfad parallel zur L 527. Den kennen die Mitfahrer von Teil 1 schon, wir haben ihn auf dem Hinweg, kurz nach dem Start am Neckarelzer Bahnhof, befahren. Dieses Mal befahren wir ihn allerdings in umgekehrter Richtung.
Kurz vor dem Schreckhof biegt rechts ein Pfad rein, von dort geht der Bärlauchtrail los, von dem Mischuer geredet hat. Sehr flüssig zu fahren, technisch anspruchslos, aber spaßig. Wir kommen bei den letzten Häusern am Schreckhof raus, biegen aber gleich wieder rechts ab und nehmen die Trails am Schreckberg mit - trocken, teils steinig, gut zu fahren, ich mag sie.

Wir kommen in Neckarelz bei der Fabrik raus, hinter der wir beim letzten Mal gestartet sind (Hüller-Hille, ex MFD).
Jetzt müssen wir ein Stück durchs Wohngebiet, wieder an Höhe gewinnen. Es geht bis knapp halbe Höhe des Schreckbergs auf einen hangparallelen schmalen Pfad mit recht schöner Sicht über Mosbach, der später im Wald verschwindet. Die Abfahrt von hier ist etwas technischer, aber sogar ich komme runter. 
Der Weg endet an der St. Josephskirche in der Nähe vom Schwimmbad Mosbach.

Jetzt könnte man z.B. ein Eis essen gehen, bevor wir uns Richtung Michael-Rott-Schule aufmachen (einige Höhenmeter), von wo aus wir über einen Waldweg zum Knopfhof fahren. Von da an geht es über ca. 50% Waldwege/50% flüssig zu fahrende Trails zur Johannesdiakonie.
Ein Stück Straße kann ich Euch hier leider nicht ersparen. 

Jetzt wäre noch einmal eine Möglichkeit, sich etwas zu essen oder trinken zu besorgen bzw. in den Biergarten zu setzen. Nur sollte man es mit dem Bier nicht völlig übertreiben, wir wollen ja noch ein Stück fahren.

Wieder am Ortseingang von Mosbach fahren wir auf dem Merianweg hoch in die Waldstadt. Wenn noch genug Kraft vorhanden ist, gäbe es hier einen sehr schönen, technisch teils anspruchsvollen (vor ein paar Stellen habe ich noch ziemlichen Respekt, sollte aber für viele von Euch gut fahrbar sein) Trail, der uns zwar ein paar Höhenmeter kostet, den man aber mitnehmen sollte. In der Waldstadt angekommen geht es weiter Richtung Lohrbach, am Flugplatz vorbei Richtung Michelherd. Kurz vor der Michelherd biegen wir wieder in den Wald ab und fahren einen sehr schönen, technisch teils etwas anspruchsvolleren (Ihr habt es schon gemerkt: Der Begriff kommt immer, wenn ich mich nicht runtertraue) Trail, der wieder in der Nähe der Wiese endet, an der wir beim letzten Mal auch gestanden sind und Flaschen aufgefüllt haben. Die mit der Holzbrücke, auf der man nicht bremsen sollte, wenn es naß ist. Von da aus rollen wir zurück nach Neckargerach.

Von den *Kilometern* her wird es etwas weniger als beim letzten Mal (geschätzt ca. 45-50), *Höhenmeter* sind es aber nicht viel weniger (vielleicht so 1400, ich habe ja bekanntlich keinen Höhenmesser).


Die aus Mosbach Anreisenden können ja gemeinsam rausfahren und schon ein paar Trails mitnehmen.


Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gerne entgegengenommen.

*Dauer:* Unter Zugrundelegung der Erfahrungen der letzten Ausfahrt würde ich sagen 5 - 6 h, je nach Aufenthaltsdauer in Biergärten, Eisdielen o.ä. entsprechend länger. Ich werde dieses Mal das Fully nehmen, das bremst bergauf ganz schön.

*Zeitpunkt:* Ich schlage mal den 26.08.2012 vor. Nächste Woche geht bei mir leider nicht. Wenn da die meisten schon verplant sind, müsste man das ganze etwas nach hinten schieben.


----------



## Joshua60 (13. August 2012)

Schade, da bin ich nicht da. Zweites und viertes WE im September ginge. Mit www.doodle.com können wir vielleicht schnell einen Termin finden.
13.10 ist Wasgaumarathon. Die Wiederholungstour Teil 1 steht für mich ja auch noch auf dem Programm.


----------



## rmfausi (13. August 2012)

Die Tour liest sich nicht schlecht als ortsunkundiger.  Ich wäre wie gesagt gerne wieder mit dabei. Am 26.08 bin ich auf'm Forums FR-HT Treffen in Bad Hersfeld. Ihr könnt auch gerne ohne mich fahren und mir dann den GPX Track zum Nachfahren, mit denen die da nicht können zukommen lassen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. August 2012)

Eine gute Runde! Leider kann ich dort nicht  (zu Fuss in Garmisch unterwegs)


----------



## Stefaan (14. August 2012)

Hi, ich wäre dabei, falls ich nicht an dem Wochenende in saalbach-hinterglemm unterwegs bin.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. August 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Schade, da bin ich nicht da. Zweites und viertes WE im September ginge. Mit www.doodle.com können wir vielleicht schnell einen Termin finden.
> 13.10 ist Wasgaumarathon. Die Wiederholungstour Teil 1 steht für mich ja auch noch auf dem Programm.



Scheint ja wirklich kaum einer Zeit zu haben.
Mit dem Dudeldings kenn ich mich nicht aus, wärst Du vielleicht so nett, eine entsprechende Umfrage zu starten?


----------



## mischuer (14. August 2012)

http://www.doodle.com/54s2fyefy3ucfcg8


----------



## mischuer (14. August 2012)

achja und warum die Schlucht runtertragen und nicht evtl. die Abfahrt bei Neckargerach vom Paragliderstartpunkt aus runterdonnern? (Aufstieg Rückweg Margarethenschluchtwandertour)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (14. August 2012)

Hi Geisterfahrer,

erst einmal ein großes Lob, an die Ausarbeitung von Teil 2
Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, erfahrungsgemäß, ist es immer schwer bei mehreren Leuten einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden. Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung.

Der 26., passt mir eigentlich nicht so richtig

@ Micha,

dass kenne ich auch nicht - finde es auch keine schlechte Sache, aber wir sollten doch das ganze im Forum weiter pflegen und nicht extra eine andere Seite dafür in Anspruch nehmen - ist meine Meinung.
So bekommt jeder Teilnehmer eine Infomail, wenn sich hier etwas tut.

Meine Termine wo ich nicht kann:

02.09.
09.09.
16.09.

Am 01.09.-02.09. ist der Alemannenweg dran.
ÜF in Michelstadt und am nächsten Tag zurück nach Bensheim.
Hat jemand Lust?

Wir werden schon noch einen Termin finden, wo wieder möglichst viele dabei sind.


----------



## rmfausi (14. August 2012)

Ich habe mich auch eingetragen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joshua60 (14. August 2012)

auch gedoodeld


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (14. August 2012)

Da ich ein Teamplayer bin, trage ich mich auch ein


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. August 2012)

mischuer schrieb:


> achja und warum die Schlucht runtertragen und nicht evtl. die Abfahrt bei Neckargerach vom Paragliderstartpunkt aus runterdonnern? (Aufstieg Rückweg Margarethenschluchtwandertour)



Entweder ich verstehe Dich gerade falsch, oder Du bist örtlich nicht richtig orientiert.
Du meinst doch die Passage, oder?


> Auf kurzer Strecke ist in der Schlucht Tragen bzw. Schieben erforderlich, aber hält sich im Rahmen. Wir überqueren sie ja nur und erwandern sie nicht der Länge nach.


Ich habe nicht vor, von der Brücke bei der Putenfarm bei Reichenbuch aus die Räder die Schlucht runterzutragen. 
Darum ja Startpunkt Neckargeracher Bahnhof, von wo aus wir fast alles fahren können. Nur gibt es kurz nach dem seilgesicherten Abschnitt am Anfang der Schlucht eine kurze Passage, die m. E. nicht fahrbar ist. Das ist da, wo das Schluchtfoto von wieweitnoch? entstanden ist. Dann kurz schieben bis zum zweiten Wasserlauf


 (Da müssen wir weder hoch noch runter, sondern nur von links nach rechts.)
Das sind, wenn überhaupt, insgesamt vielleicht zwei Minuten, in denen wir nicht im Sattel sitzen.


----------



## tulsadum (14. August 2012)

Wenn ich mir den Kalender so anschaue, habe ich gute Chancen dabei zu sein.    
Falls nicht doch noch irgendwas dazwischenkommt. Aber ich bin Optimistisch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zipfi0815 (14. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab mich nun auch mal eingetragen.
Freie Termine habe ich im September und Oktober nicht wirklich viele.

--> Gehe erst noch in Urlaub und fahre Anfang Oktober den Lautertal Bikemarathon mit.

Wäre schön wenn's irgendwie klappt. Die Tour hört sich auf jedenfall sehr interessant an.

Mein Lob im vorraus schon an geisterfahrer.


----------



## mischuer (15. August 2012)

@geisterfahrer: ok durch die Schlucht habe ich anderst interpretiert. Dann isst klar


----------



## kumpel01 (15. August 2012)

Hi zusammen,

eine Frage: Gibt es für den geplanten zweiten Teil der Tour schon gps-daten? Oder vielleicht noch eine ein wenig detailliertere Beschreibung? Ich komme aus Fahrenbach und würde die Strecke gerne mal testen, die Termine sind aber schwierig. 

Habe mal die Wanderkarte vom Vermessungsamt herangezogen und auch einzelne Punkte gefunden, aber die Wege dazwischen halt nicht...

Wenn das hier den Rahmen sprengt oder nicht ganz öffentlich gemacht werden soll auch gerne per pm.

Danke!


----------



## mischuer (16. August 2012)

80% der Strecke könnte ich Zeichnen aber mir fehlen auch noch Details bei der Waldstadt und der letzten Abfahrt.


----------



## kumpel01 (16. August 2012)

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an. Die letzten 20 % finden sich doch bestimmt auch noch...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. August 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> auch gedoodeld


 
dito


----------



## kumpel01 (17. August 2012)

@mischuer: Vielleicht könntest du ja mal zeichnen, was du kennst? Dann könnt ich diesen Teil dann am WE schonmal testen...


----------



## mischuer (18. August 2012)

bin bei den öschis im Urlaub, kann grad leider net.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. August 2012)

Okay, also mir passt von den gehäuft gewählten Terminen der

*30.09.2012 *

noch am besten.
Mischuer, der die Trails, welche ich nicht finde (am heißesten Tag des Jahres mal nach dem Limestrail geschaut und gescheitert), kennt, ist da ja auch dabei.

Sollen wir den Termin festzurren?


----------



## tulsadum (29. August 2012)

Von mir aus können wir ihn gerne festmachen. Laut Kalender passt es ja auch für die Meisten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. August 2012)

Leider wieder einer der wenigen die da nicht können (verhext...)

Wünsche Euch dann viel Spass  !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. August 2012)

Alle klappt leider nie, aber wir Eingeborenen können ja auch so mal ne Tour drehen. Es haben ja nicht alle eine solch weite Anreise.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. August 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Alle klappt leider nie, aber wir Eingeborenen können ja auch so mal ne Tour drehen. Es haben ja nicht alle eine solch weite Anreise.


 
richtig


----------



## Joshua60 (31. August 2012)

Dann habe ich ja schon 2 Touren zum nachfahren auf der To-Do-Liste


----------



## Zentauri (7. September 2012)

Hab mich auch mal eingetragen... kann aber erst sehr kurzfristig wirklich zusagen.

Sorry Micha das ich mich nimmer gemeldet hatte, aber hab immo viel umme ohren....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. September 2012)

Sorry, bei mir ist jetzt auch noch etwas dazwischengekommen.


----------



## mischuer (10. September 2012)

1) also bei der letzten Tour sind wir ja von Reichenbach den Trail runter, den kann man 200m entfernt weiter oben schon einsteigen und hat dann noch einiges mehr an Trail.
Das ist am Waldrand noch ein Stück weiter rechts hochfahren, und dann links rein
Sieht man gut auf der Wandereit karte (Locus, Android).

2) was ich wärmstens empfehlen kann: Trail von Hesselbach runter zum Schloss Waldleiningen

3) auch sehr nett, der ganze Limestrail von Reisenbach nach Hesselbach


----------



## kumpel01 (10. September 2012)

Meinst Du mit Limestrail den mit dem weißen L markierten Wanderweg?
Den kenne ich im Bereich Robern/Fahrenbach/Sattelbach/Neckarburken. Ist wirklich schön zu fahren.

Und ne generelle Frage: Es gibt ja z.B. bei GPSies.com unterschiedliche Kartenformate (hikebike, streetmap usw.). Welche nutzt ihr zum Planen?


----------



## mischuer (11. September 2012)

@kumpel01: ja den meine ich

also ich nehm zum Planen Opencyclemap, Wandereit aufm Android (Locus) und ne Papierkarte (BW Topo mit Wanderwegen) und die Topo von MagicMaps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefaan (15. September 2012)

Hi, 

wie sieht es denn nun aus? Gibt es ein endgültiges Datum? Ich hatte mir den 16.09. notiert, weiß aber nicht mehr wie ich darauf komme.


----------



## mischuer (20. November 2012)

Frage an die Locals: Kann man den Holdergrund von Unterdielbach komplett durchfahren? lohnt das. Sieht nach einigen Brücken aus, immer am Bach entlang.


----------



## sharky (23. November 2012)

ich würde sagen, es kommt auf deine fahrtechnik an 

lass uns das doch am 09.12. mal ausprobieren. bin da im lande, hab ggf. ein neues spielzeug zum austesten und würde dann bei dir vorbeischneien um gemeinsam mitm auto an zu reisen. anfahrt bis da hin und rückweg werden mir zeitlich zu lange. zudem wird es ja dunkel


----------



## mischuer (23. November 2012)

na das hört sich doch gut an, werd dieses Wochenende eh nochmal den Katzentrail runterhoppeln und die Trails von der letzten Katzenbuckelrunde nem Kumpel zeigen.
Sonntag 9.12 geht klar.


----------



## sharky (25. November 2012)

so, neues spielzeug hab ich heute gecancellet. man muss auch mal vernünftig sein  

  @mischuer
wie stellst du es dir zeitlich vor? wie lange dauert die runde? ab wo sollen wir starten? mir wäre es nicht unrecht, wenn wir am nachmittag starten und mit einbruch der dunkelheit am auto zurück wären. hab morgens noch etwas programm. ggf. lässt sich ja der startort so legen, dass wir das unter einen hut bekommen?


----------



## mischuer (27. November 2012)

@sharky: alles weitere per Mail sonst spamen Wir den Fred hier zu. Ich schreib Dir. Konditionell bin ich grad unterirdisch wie immer.
Bin am So den Katzenpfad vom Mt. Miau runter dann Teufelskanzel und nochmal die Trails auf der anderen Seite. Momentan überall Baumfällarbeiten, aber fast alles fahrbar. war auch ne nette Runde mit "nur" 1200.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (3. Dezember 2012)

Servus Leute,

nach langer langer Abwesendheit wollte ich mich mal retour melden... Alles überstanden - Kondiaufbau ist am Gange - neues Radel geordert 
Bin wieder fit! ... aber noch nicht am Berg


----------



## mischuer (4. Dezember 2012)

@dirk: das freut mich sehr


----------



## dirkc (4. Dezember 2012)

mischuer schrieb:


> @dirk: das freut mich sehr



Danke ...mich freuts auch, das ich diesen Seuchenkrempel hinter mir habe.... melde mich mal die Tage am Phone bei dir!


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2012)

dirkc schrieb:


> Danke ...mich freuts auch, das ich diesen Seuchenkrempel hinter mir habe.... melde mich mal die Tage am Phone bei dir!



Wie sieht es Sonntag aus? Ich hab rücken und bin nur bedingt fit! Kann man die trails bei dem Wetter überhaupt fahren? Dürfte nass und glatt sein


----------



## dirkc (6. Dezember 2012)

lasst mich erstmal mein neues Bike nächste Wo in Empfang nehmen... dann freunden sich das Bike und ich unterm grünen Bäumchen mal an und treffen wir uns wieder, wenn da draussen mal angenehmere Temperaturen herrschen  nichts das Sa..kälte!
In Kw 51 muss ich nochmal nach Spanien... dann Start zum neuen Job... es wartet einiges in 2013 auf mich ;-)

Zum Bierchen ist ein Treffen immer gerne möglich!


----------



## mischuer (7. Dezember 2012)

sharky schrieb:


> Wie sieht es Sonntag aus? Ich hab rücken und bin nur bedingt fit! Kann man die trails bei dem Wetter überhaupt fahren? Dürfte nass und glatt sein



Na Sälbstverständlich!
Mit Spikes natürlich. Alles andere ist ja Irsinn.


----------



## sharky (7. Dezember 2012)

ich hab keine spikes! schick mir mal deine aktuelle handynr. per PM ich meld mich sonntag spontan.


----------



## mischuer (11. Januar 2013)

Diesen Sonntag 13.01 wollen wir ein paar Odenwaldtrails begutachten.
Wir Starten ab ca. 9 Uhr in der Nähe vom Katzenbuckel. Wir fahren mit KFZ von MOS um 8.30Uhr los.
bisher mit dabei: sharky und geisterfahrer (hoffe das stimmt so)

ca. 1000hm 40km. 
Geschwindigkeit: mischuerschneckentempo.......

grober Streckenverlauf: von Wagenschwend Richtung Reisenbach, Limestrails, Hesselbach, Trail nach Schöllenbach, Trail nach Kailbach, über Reisenbach zurück.


----------



## rmfausi (11. Januar 2013)

Wo ist der genauere Treffpunkt? 9.00 Uhr ist schon sportlich, habe ca. 1h Anreise, kann daher aber noch nicht genau sagen ob es klappt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Januar 2013)

Mist, bin in Bayreuth, das klingt nach Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (11. Januar 2013)

Sportplatz Wagenschwend L524, von Strümpfelbrunn kommend nach Wagenschwend, wenn rechts der Wald endet kommt Sportplatz. Glaube da kann man parken.

http://www.google.de/search?q=49.469909,9.130061


----------



## Joshua60 (11. Januar 2013)

So was aber auch, jetzt habe ich Sonntag keine Zeit. Mal gespannt, ob ich dieses Jahr noch zum Katzenbuckel komme.


----------



## sharky (12. Januar 2013)

mischuer schrieb:


> grober Streckenverlauf: von Wagenschwend Richtung Reisenbach, Limestrails, Hesselbach, Trail nach Schöllenbach, Trail nach Kailbach, über Reisenbach zurück.



und das sollen nur 40km sein? da lass ich mal überraschen!

zieht euch auf jeden fall warm an. war heut früh biken


----------



## mischuer (12. Januar 2013)

neuer grober Streckenverlauf: von Wagenschwend (Startpunkt bleibt) nach Schlossau, Limestrails, Hesselbacher Trail zum Schloss, zurück Hesselbach, um den Kolli rum, Trail nach Schöllenbach über Reisenbach zurück. 900/46. sonst schaff ichs net.


----------



## sharky (13. Januar 2013)

klingt nett. bin gespannt. bis gleich!


----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2013)

Hi bin an einem Sportplatz nach Strümpfelbrunn nach dem Wald rechts, sehe aber niemanden. Könnt ihr euch hier kurz melden? Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## sharky (13. Januar 2013)

moin! wir haben um 1h nach hinten verschoben! mischuer hat es nicht früher geschafft


----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2013)

Ok, bis wann wärt ihr dann hier? Um 10.00? Ist hier eine Tanke in der Nähe ? Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## sharky (13. Januar 2013)

oh, den post habe ich nicht mehr gelesen, da mischuer in dem moment grade kam 

hier sind bilder von heute: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55907


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2013)

So, jetzt bin ich wieder hergestellt, geduscht und zwei Pott Kaffee im Bauch. War eine schöne Tour heute, sie hat  mir jedenfalls Spass gemacht.
Die Bilder sind auch gut geworden. Ich freue mich auch schon auf's nächste Mal. 

Ich habs vorhin vergessen und ist mir erst im Auto eingefallen. Wenn jemand bei mir (Heidelberg KS&WS) fahren möchte, einfach melden. Wenns passt mache ich dann den Giudo.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mischuer (13. Januar 2013)

Fands auch sehr nett. Sorry nochmal für das Schneckentempo, ich war völlig im Sack. Der Trail nach Schöllenbach runter war supi. Falls jemand Track (gpx) braucht bitte melden.

Heidelberger Gegend interessiert mich sehr. Da sollten wir unbedingt mal was ausmachen.
sharky und geisterfahrer kann ich ja mitnehmen.


----------



## sharky (13. Januar 2013)

HD ist super. ich wäre auf jeden fall dabei. lass uns das ins auge fassen. aber bitte bei ein paar grad mehr


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Januar 2013)

Mein Heimatrevier. Da klinke ich mich dann aber ein.


----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2013)

Waaas  noch kälter? 
Klar kein Thema. Ich denke ab März wirds wärmer.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sharky (14. Januar 2013)

@rmfausi
keine bange, wir werden dich schon dran erinnern, sobald das wetter wieder etwas weniger klamotten als gestern zulässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Januar 2013)

Danke auch von meiner Seite für Transport und Scout-Tätigkeit! 

Stuhl und Stein wollte ich auch schon lange mal wieder beradeln, das wäre super.


----------



## rmfausi (15. Januar 2013)

Der Stuhl und Stein ist sowieso in der Planung/Tour mit dabei, nur mir der Reihenfolge bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sharky (7. März 2013)

so, das wetter wird besser. wie sieht es denn bei euch aus mit biken? über ostern?


----------



## Joshua60 (7. März 2013)

So langsam könnte es ja mal klappen, dass ich hier mitfahre!


----------



## sharky (24. März 2013)

hallo zusammen,

habe eben mal meinen kalender intensiv studiert und möchte das thema runde in HD aus der versenkung holen. es ist zwar noch ne weile hin, aber wie wäre es am 21.04. mit einer stuhl & stein runde?

gruß


----------



## rmfausi (24. März 2013)

Am 21.04 kann ich nicht, da habe ich eine Familienfeier. Wie wäre es am Samstag den 20.4? Oder ist tendenziell ein Sonntag besser? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sharky (25. März 2013)

also wenn´s nicht anders geht auch samstags. aber ich bin freitags auf ner party...


----------



## rmfausi (25. März 2013)

Na dann Prost.  Mir wäre der Samstag schon recht. Treffpunkt wäre in Schriesheim auf dem Festplatz um 10.00 od. 11.00 Uhr je nachdem was euch besser passt. Dort kann man auch kostenlos parken.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joshua60 (25. März 2013)

Ich hätte auch Interesse, wenn ich nicht die absolute Bremse bin.


----------



## sad1802 (25. März 2013)

Also ich würde ev auch gerne als zweite Bremse mitfahren. Wohne zwar hier, kennt aber bisher nur den Stein. Auf den Stuhl bin ich gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (26. März 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## rmfausi (26. März 2013)

Hallo an alle,
da für Samstag den 20.4.13 so wie ich hier lese grundsätzliches Interesse besteht  habe ich für mich den Termin fest eingeplant.

Die Tour die ich mir so vorstelle geht von Schriesheim über Radwege nach Heidelberg, dann auf den Königsstuhl und über den Weissen Stein und Ölberg zurück nach Schiesheim. Mein Vorschlag wäre dann Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr in Schiesheim um auch die "Bremsen" nicht zu überfordern. Auf der Tour ist einmal eine Rast (im Kloster, essen, trinken, Kaffee und Kuchen) geplant. Die zweite Rast ist auf dem Weissen Stein im Biergarten nur bei schönem Wetter meinerseits geplant. Das Tourende ist mit ca. ab 16.00Uhr anvisiert, also keinen Stress.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## stuhli (26. März 2013)

Da schliesse ich mich als Bremsfallschirm mal an.


----------



## tulsadum (26. März 2013)

Sofern nix dazwischenkommt, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## sharky (27. März 2013)

Hallo leute,

was heisst bei euch denn bremsen? LÃ¤uft das ganze letztlich auf ein tempo und eine gesamtzeit raus wie bei der letztjÃ¤hrigen katzenbuckelrunde mit geisterfahrer als guide? Ich bin weder der konditionskÃ¶nig noch der gott der fahrtechnik. aber gemessen an dem, was ich hier lese, wohl doch flotter unterwegs. lange touren weit ab des heimatreviers so wie diese sind fÃ¼r mich aus zeitgrÃ¼nden nun mal ein kleiner luxus. Wenn ich mir die zeit dazu aus den rippen schneide, mÃ¶chte ich diese so effektiv wie mÃ¶glich mit so viel fahranteil wie mÃ¶glich nutzen. Bei einer groÃen gruppe mit vielen âbremsenâ dÃ¼rfte die nicht-fahrzeit ziemlich hoch sein. in dem fall wÃ¼rde ich dann von einer teilnahme doch absehen. 

GruÃ
sharky


----------



## mischuer (27. März 2013)

also ich bin doppelt so schnell wie das letzte mal


----------



## Joshua60 (27. März 2013)

Vielleicht ergeben sich 2 Gruppen und die schnelle macht noch ein paar Schleifen. Ich fahre halt nur 2 TKM im Jahr und der Jüngste bin ich auch nicht. Rainer wird wissen, wie das zusammenpassen könnte.


----------



## stuhli (27. März 2013)

Bergauf bin ich jetzt wohl eher nicht der Langsamste nur eben wenn es runter geht sind eben Grenzen gesetzt. Hat mit Rad und Fahrtechnik zu tun. Hab halt mein Fully letztes Jahr verkauft.

Hab mich mit Rainer heute mal darüber unterhalten und wir werden bis dahin wohl mal nen Testride machen, da ich auch noch nicht auf dem KS war und nicht weiss wie die trails drumherum sind. Sollte mir das zu ruppig und eng sein, fahr ich eher nicht mit, da es ja eher als AM/Enduro Runde geplant ist.


----------



## sad1802 (28. März 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> ... lange touren weit ab des heimatreviers so wie diese sind für mich aus zeitgründen nun mal ein kleiner luxus. Wenn ich mir die zeit dazu aus den rippen schneide, möchte ich diese so effektiv wie möglich mit so viel fahranteil wie möglich nutzen...


 
daran hab ich in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn gar nicht gedacht 

dann zieh ich meine "Bewerbung" zurück und werde den Stuhl ein andermal beehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (28. März 2013)

An alle Mitfahrer schnell und langsam. 

Auf Grund der Meldungen hier habe ich mich entschlossen die Tour zweimal
zu fahren, nicht hintereinander sondern an verschiedenen Tagen.

Der Grundgedanke von mir zur Tour war eigentlich mit den Jungs aus Mosbach
(sharky, mischuer und Geisterfahrer) eine KS/WS Tour zu fahren und ihnen meine
"Hometrails" zu zeigen bzw. eine Auswahl davon. Ich kenne auch das Problem von sharky,
dass seine Zeit eher begrenzt ist, darum wird jetzt auch zweimal gefahren.

Die erste Tour wird recht flüssig gefahren werden und eine Einkehr wird es erst zum Ende
geben (Schriesheim im Kaffeehaus). Damit reduziert sich die Tourzeit auf ca. 4-4,5 Stunden.
Startpunkt ist dann auch wieder der Festplatz in Schriesheim um 10.00 od. 11.00 für die
Partylöwen unter uns. Das können wir dann noch ausmachen.

Die zweite Tour wird dann mit zwei Pausen und angepassten Tempo evtl.
auch mit anderen flowigeren Trails durchgeführt. Ich habe mir Anfang oder auch Mitte Mai
für die Wiederholung gedacht (noch vorm Gäsbock!).

Ich weiss, man kann es niemals allen recht machen, aber so sehe ich eine gute Lösung des Problems Zeit.
Jetzt kann sich jeder entscheiden was er möchte, schnell oder gemütlich. Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joshua60 (28. März 2013)

Also für mich ist das die ideale Lösung!  Dann melde ich mich mal bei der Genussfahrertruppe an.


----------



## sharky (29. März 2013)

hallo zusammen,

lasst es, wie geplant am 20. bei der etwas langsameren runde. ich fahr am für mich eh geschickteren 21. mit einem anderen user, von dem ich weiß, dass wir fahrtechnisch und konditionell nah beieinander sind. dann braucht man nicht groß umplanen und jeder kommt auf seine kosten 

 @rmfausi
danke nochmal für dein angebot. sobald das wetter nimmer ganz so widerlich ist, starten wir mal ne schöne trailrunde bei uns, wenn du möchtest. da gibts noch einiges


----------



## rmfausi (31. März 2013)

Ok an alle, dann bleibs beim 20.4.2013. Treffpunkt ist 10.00Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass bzw. dem Festplatz. 
 @sharky Dann sag bescheid wenn ihr fahrt. Wir sollten hier aber auch mal eine Runde zusammen drehen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (15. April 2013)

Hallo an alle,
ich muss leider die geplante Tour am Samstag den 20.4 in Heidelberg absagen.  Ich habe mich am Wochenende (jetzt wo es warm wird) erkältet.  Die Tour ist aber nicht aufgehoben sondern nur aufgeschoben. Einen Ersatztermin gebe ich noch bekannt. 

Das tut mir jetzt Leid, was will man halt machen.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## tulsadum (15. April 2013)

Hallo Rainer,
hättest dir deine Erkältung echt besser genommen, als es noch kalt war. Dann hättest du es jetzt rum.   
Hoffe, dass ich beim Ersatztermin auch Zeit habe......
Wünsche dir jedenfalls gute Besserung.

Gruß Michl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (16. April 2013)

Oh je, Rainer! Das tut mir ja sehr leid! Gute Besserung. Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2013)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## stuhli (16. April 2013)

Hats Dich auch erwischt Rainer 
Ich lag letzte Woche flach wegen ner saftigen Bronchitis und hab sie diese Woche noch net ganz los und werde diese Woche noch nicht fahren trotz des tollen Wetters.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. April 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung! Mir kommt es insoweit gelegen, als ich beim Ersatztermin dann hoffentlich auch Zeit habe.  (Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass ich mich darüber freue, dass Eure Tour ins Wasser fällt)


----------



## rmfausi (19. April 2013)

War heute beim Doc, eitrige Bronchitis. Schei55endreck!

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bikingboarder (19. April 2013)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung! Habe auch seit einer Woche eine hartnäckige Bronchitis und jetzt ist endlich mein neues Spezi Enduro Expert da, welches ich letztes Jahr im August bestellt habe und ich kann es erst einmal nicht richtig bewegen. So ein Sch.....

Aber es wird wieder bergauf gehen!!!!!!


----------



## dirkc (24. April 2013)

Hallöle Zusammen,

ein Halbtoter meldet sich zurück! Bin wieder halbwegs auf den Beinen und traue mich wieder raus in den Wald. Fahrt ihr am kommenden Sonntag am Katzenbuckel?


----------



## mischuer (25. April 2013)

auf jeden Fall. Wie jedes Wochenende!


----------



## Stefaan (25. April 2013)

Hi, 

ich fahre in einer Stunde los von Mosbach über Eberbach auf den Katzenbuckel. Fährt jemand spontan mit?


----------



## dirkc (25. April 2013)

mischuer schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall. Wie jedes Wochenende!



Hi Micha

wann und wo startet ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (26. April 2013)

vermutlich Sonntag in Neckarzimmern ca 9 uhr


----------



## sharky (30. April 2013)

wat hab´sch verpasst? wer wo wann?


----------



## Stefaan (4. Mai 2013)

Nabend,

also ich guide morgen eine Katzenbuckelrunde. 

Treffpunkt: 11 Uhr Bahnhof Neckarelz

Würde mich freuen wenn von euch noch jemand aufkreuzt!


----------



## sharky (4. Mai 2013)

wetter soll gut werden. wenn ich aus dem bett komme, komm ich 
wie viel km / hm stehen denn an? strecke? fully oder HT?


----------



## Stefaan (4. Mai 2013)

Geht ja extra nicht so früh los ;-) ca 50 - 60 km, 1200 hm, über die Burg Stolzeneck, dann Eberbach hoch... Höchstens bei den paar trails wäre ein fully besser, geht aber auch mit dem ht.


----------



## sharky (5. Mai 2013)

das früh ist nicht das thema, eher die kräftezehrenden letzten drei wochen  

wenn geisterfahrer heut keine zeit hat für ne kurze runde, fahre ich ein stück mit. für die volle runde habe ich heute so spontan leider keine zeit.


----------



## sharky (6. Mai 2013)

so, ich hoffe, ihr seid alle noch gut heim gekommen. ich hatte einen sehr schönen rückweg, der nur durch einen bruddeligen renter getrübt wurde, der der meinung war, dass nur fußgänger das recht haben, waldwege zu benutzen. und das trotz maximaler rücksichtnahme. die 3 wandergruppen, die ich vorher gesehen habe, fühlten sich nicht im geringsten gestört. einen depp gibts eben immer...


falls ihr den direkten weg genommen habt: so schön wars in der margarethenschlucht:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Mai 2013)

&$%§&!!! Einmal gutes Wetter, und ich lag krank auf der Couch...

Hoffentlich hält's Samstag.


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Mai 2013)

Klar ist das Wetter bombig am Samstag, da ist doch der Gäsbock13!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (9. Mai 2013)

Eben! Ist lustig, man trifft überall auf den Hügeln Leute und man verabschiedet sich mit: bis Samstag.


----------



## rmfausi (9. Mai 2013)

Ach ja, da war doch gestern was.  Bis am Samstag. 
Gruß rmfausi


----------

